# cut in tire - when to replace?



## fitnessgeek (Jul 4, 2006)

At what point does a cut in a tire warrant a replacement? I was thinking of replacing this tire, but do I really need to? It is a Michelin Pro Race 3 in 25mm with less than 1k miles. The cut is small and above the hub in this photo.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

knok on wood i've got a few of those for awhile now


----------



## Jrmccain (Apr 11, 2007)

I'd keep riding it. I've got one in my tire a little bigger than that and I don't worry about it. The carcass is the biggest issue. If the cut hasn't seriously compromised that, than you probably don't have much to worry about. I put pieces of nylon tape on the backside of the cut to help distribute the tube pressure and prevent if from pushing through.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Bulge test*



fitnessgeek said:


> At what point does a cut in a tire warrant a replacement? I was thinking of replacing this tire, but do I really need to? It is a Michelin Pro Race 3 in 25mm with less than 1k miles. The cut is small and above the hub in this photo.


If the tire is not deformed from the pressure in the tube, then that cut didn't affect the casing and is not a problem. Some people use super glue or ShoeGoo to fill little cuts like that, but it's not really necessary.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

that's nothing.

now this is a cut


----------



## Jrmccain (Apr 11, 2007)

How did that happen?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I was jra

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01NHcTM5IA4&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## jrabenaldt (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a couple of the small nicks like that in my PR3's that haven't gotten any larger. Even in the heat building up on the Texas black top.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I'd put a little Shoe Goo or black rubber sealant in there, just to help prevent little sharp bits from the road from working their way in. But as long as it doesn't bulge under full pressure the tire should last.

Next time get the picture in focus ;-) We all want to be helpful, but blurry pics aren't always so useful.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Small cuts like that are pretty common on Pro Race 3s, mine have them too. I routinely check the tread area and, if I see something minor like that, I make sure that any glass or stone is removed from the cut area and fill it with Gel CA glue. The glue dries fast and will wear down after a short ride on the tire, but it fills the cut area so no more stones, etc. enter and make it worse. 

If the cut went through the casing and I didn't feel comfortable that a tube patch on the inside would keep it from bulging, I'd replace the tire.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

that little nick? no worries...

super glue, shoo goo, or just ride it...


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

That is nothing. Its the sidewall cuts you need to worry about. Ride on.


----------



## Jrmccain (Apr 11, 2007)

sneakyracer said:


> That is nothing. Its the sidewall cuts you need to worry about. Ride on.


Murphy's Law!? Who started this thread anyway?!

Just happened today. Don't know what it was, sharp obviously. I was in a tunnel with my sunglasses on so I didn't really see it, only heard it. To make matters worse, I tried to limp home by using a sticker that I found to reinforce the sidewall. Made it about 5 miles and it blew! Patched the tube and used the seal top from a Gatorade bottle to get me home. For what it's worthy, I had fun.:thumbsup:


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

I carry a two inch piece of an old tire in my flat kit for cuts.


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

fitnessgeek said:


> At what point does a cut in a tire warrant a replacement? I was thinking of replacing this tire, but do I really need to? It is a Michelin Pro Race 3 in 25mm with less than 1k miles. The cut is small and above the hub in this photo.


If the carcass is being stripped just boot it by using a tube patch.

On top of that use super glue.

I had a similar cut after my first ride on a Michelin 25mm Krylion. I haven't had any problems over the tyre its lifespan (5000 km).

I had a similar cut on my Open Pave 24mm after the first ride. My first flat happend after 2000 km. Then I had to boot the cut because as opposed to the Michelin Krylion the Open Pave has not got a puncture layer.


Maybe I should add that I would never boot a front tyre though.


----------



## Jrmccain (Apr 11, 2007)

F45 said:


> I carry a two inch piece of an old tire in my flat kit for cuts.



So do I ... now.


----------



## jrabenaldt (Mar 3, 2008)

I'll have to add a boot to my road kit. I would expect cuts like that on a rocky trail. Guess I had better think again.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

JCavilia said:


> I'd put a little Shoe Goo or black rubber sealant in there, just to help prevent little sharp bits from the road from working their way in. ........


Same here. What I'm currently using is GOOP.

Twenty years ago Branford Bikes sold some similar stuff really made for tubular tires and it worked well too. Unfortunately that product was discontinued, Branford moved to another state and ultimately burned.

Getting off topic but a quick seach shows Branford in Seattle now. Have my doubts that it is the original owner.

How's that for getting off topic?


----------

